# red headed woodpecker



## Beanie24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Shot this one over @ nwco's house Fri. evening.


----------



## quinn (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet capture!Were you wearing the ghillie suit as well?Can we see a shot of that?


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 6, 2010)

Quinn she was just sitting in a chair in the field they must think she prettier than me Great capture of my bird Sabrina


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jun 6, 2010)

My brother has a blue berry patch beside his house and you wouldn't belive at the woodpeckers that love to eat blue berries. Saw one on the strinkler head yesterday dive in for a few. That is a great capture.


----------



## leo (Jun 6, 2010)

Really nice one ...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 6, 2010)

Fine shot.  Thanks for sharing it.  

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome!  I like his pose & the colors too!  Gotta love a cooperative bird!  Well done!


----------



## carver (Jun 7, 2010)

great shot,love the colors


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Now that is a red head!  Nice capture!


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words.


----------

